# Neutering Vs Not Neutering



## MyDawgJoker (Mar 9, 2015)

My dog joker isn't neutered nor do i plan on getting him neutered, he turns 2 on june 14th. I've read numerous things regarding the issue, positives, negatives and id like to hear what Pitbull advocates have to say about this ... here is what i have gathered though.

Pros - 
Neutering reduces dominance and aggression
Neutering reduces the risk of your dog being attacked by other males.
Neutering reduces sexual behaviors.
Neutering prevents your dog from breeding.(Obviously)
Neutering prevents testicular cancer.

See what i gather from this are that the percentages of testicular cancer are extremely low (for him to get), as far as now goes he isnt having any sexual behaviors except natural ones (when playing with females he may try to mount them once or twice he will play most of the time if not all of the time they are together), etc etc 

Cons-
Neutering increases the risk of a deadly cancer called hemangiosarcoma
Neutering triples the risk of hypothyroidism
Neutering increases the risk of geriatric cognitive impairment
IF DONE AT THE WRONG AGE, neutering increases the risk of hip dysplasia, ligament rupture, and osteosarcoma (bone cancer)

(side note) - Studies show that about 20% of neuter procedures have at least one complication, such as a bad reaction to the anesthesia, internal bleeding, inflammation or infection, abscess, sutures coming undone, etc

Like i stated above i wanted to hear what you guys think, i also remembered reading somewhere in regards to Dog attacks (?)% of dog attacks are cause by un-neutered adult males, id like to know this percentage if any of you know it etc etc


----------



## Jen A (Jul 13, 2014)

I do a lot of work on the rescue side, so I'm very pro-neutering to prevent breeding.
The reality is, the little breed specific rescue I work with turns away 1200 bully breeds a MONTH. That's 14,000 or so pit bulls, staffordshire terriers, american bullys, english bulldogs, and all the mixes in between that are put down because this rescue doesn't have space.

And the dogs keep coming.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Spay or Neuter your Pet!


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

dog "attacks" are caused by owner mismanagement.
pros and cons are relative based on the type of environment your dog lives in. you have to consider his unique situation. for example, my dog is unaltered and has no behavioral problems related to his hormones. he's never unsupervised during his playdates. and every female playdate he has is spayed.
i had only biological reasons to consider for my dog. behavioral issues and social expectations were a non-factor. so without a biological reason, i did not make a biological change to my dog.
every situation is different though.


----------



## MyDawgJoker (Mar 9, 2015)

I agree, my situation has never really called for it, like stated his play dates are supervised, and like i had stated above he isnt humping them like crazy, and only trying to hump them, maybe 1 or twice whilst playing he may try and than he just goes right back to playing, the only reason why i stated the dog attack thing was because i had a behaviorist /trainer that i was just consulting with/ getting tips on certain things and he stated that 90% or something to that extent of dog bites are cause by unneutered males


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

MyDawgJoker said:


> had a behaviorist /trainer that i was just consulting with/ getting tips on certain things and he stated that 90% or something to that extent of dog bites are cause by unneutered males


And 95% of statistics are made up. :roll:


----------



## MyDawgJoker (Mar 9, 2015)

Is that statistic you stated the 5% ? Lmao i hear what you are saying, well i've had him since a day old, i know how he acts and reacts better than anybody and he doesnt pose a threat to anybody, (i mean if he saw an altercation between me and somebody else i honestly couldnt say how he would react) i dont feel right taking his manhood away from him if it were me i'd hope the same would happen to me. I wont breed irresponsibly, when his litter was born it was completely unexpected and i found homes for all 11 of them, was not planned but it was the most fun thing i have ever done in my life yes i did sell them for 250-300 each after vet/ health / feeding costs i barely broke even, they went to loving homes most of them went to people i knew etc etc before you guys hit me with the back yard breeder and i dont know what im doing etc etc you may be right but i couldnt abadon my dog (the mother) and my lanlord was fine with her having the puppies at the time so i was a responsible person and took care of it the way i knew how! I did have the ASPCA at my house and the worker that came said i did a wonderful job better than he had ever seen (considering i had never dealt with a litter of puppies and there were 11 pups) all healthy and happy. Any body else have thoughts on the subject?


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

My male is intact and I have no plans of fixing him at the moment. I see no reason to. He behaves appropriately, he doesn't mount, mark, etc. He's DA but I figure that's just who he is nuts or not, lol.

My female is spayed. I chose to do so more to avoid dealing with my male when she was in heat. He's a super vocal dog so it probably would have been unbearable in a small place. Next time around I will probably only have one dog and they will be kept intact, male or female. If, for some reason, I do wish to sterilize, I will seek out a vet that performs vasectomies/ovary-sparing spays.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

It is possible to own an intact animal and be responsible with it and not let it breed the whole neighborhood. The problem is, the average person is NOT responsible or knowledgable enough to keep their pets intact and be responsible at the same time. Owning an intact dog means you can't just let it stay out in the yard unsupervised as it could climb the fence after a female, etc. 

I believe removing organs from our dogs is very invasive and has harmful side effects (especially if done young). However, it's often a necessary evil so to speak because of the average owner and their lack of common sense. 

That being said some breeds are more determined than others...gamebred dogs are one of them and I'm sure other bull breeds are similar. I had a male dog climb two kennels, tear through two tarps AND fencing to get to a female. So... You have to be extremely careful with bull breeds. Next time a female is in heat at my place he will be chained in the kennel so there is no escape.


----------



## Jen A (Jul 13, 2014)

After watching a chihuahua climb my 7' fence to get to a female in heat I had happened to pull out of an irrigation canal, I don't put anything past male dogs. (The female went to the shelter when it opened the next morning. I live in farm country. Stray dogs are a constant thing.)


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

MyDawgJoker said:


> Like i stated above i wanted to hear what you guys think, i also remembered reading somewhere in regards to Dog attacks (?)% of dog attacks are cause by un-neutered adult males, id like to know this percentage if any of you know it etc etc


Ask your vet about a vasectomy if you are concerned about potentially breeding but want them to mature as best they can.

this STAT could be accurate BUT it doesn't tell you that a LOT of intact dogs are not vetted, and in turn not cared for or trained, and are able to escape their yards and cause problems.

for instance 90% of dogs hit by cars are intact males. They didn't get hit because they are intact, they got hit because their owners didn't keep them properly contained and an intact dog will find a bitch in heat if he gets it in his mind.


----------

